# My breastmilk tastes bad!



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

But only on one side!

For the last 3 months or so, DS has been refusing the right side about 80 percent of the time. Usually he'll latch and immediately pop off. But lately he's been shaking his head and giving me a funny look.
I tasted it before but I guess I tasted the left side because it tasted fine. Today I FINALLY had the bright idea to taste the right side and it didn't taste sweet at all. Bitter, really.

I didn't know this was possible, for it to change taste only on one side. What could it be?! I would say blocked duct or something but I don't feel any lumps, etc. I've had blocked ducts and mastitis before so you'd figure I'd recognize it.

Help!


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, I'd say blocked duct or mastitis are the most likely culprits for a change in taste on one side only, but I'd get it checked out by a healthcare professional, just to rule out anything untoward.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

That sucks becuase I was literally JUST at the doctor's 2 days ago.








Is it possible to have blocked ducts/mastitis with no lumps, painful or otherwise, no fever at all, or any other feeling of being sick. And to have it for 3 months without it progressing one way or another?
The whole thing baffles me!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heba* 
Yes, I'd say blocked duct or mastitis are the most likely culprits for a change in taste on one side only, but I'd get it checked out by a healthcare professional, just to rule out anything untoward.











May be worth getting an ultra sound to see if they can pick anything up.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok so I noticed something!!

The milk coming out of the top and right ... holes... for lack of a better word... seemed thicker. The middle, bottom and left holes were more clear. So I tasted each separately and the clearer milk tastes fine. The thicker milk tastes very NOT fine. I think I must have a couple of infected or blocked ducts. Very small though. Which might be why I feel no lumps.

Do you think with this knowledge I could continue to just pump and express to clear the grossness?


----------

